# Post your Pokie/arboreal T pics



## Kyle T's (Oct 8, 2009)

Hey every1 I thought I would post some pics of my pokie most of u may have seen it already, I want to see yours so post those lovely pics, I have seen some nice 1's lately in invert picture section. Those people that haven't got any pokies (yet) u can post your arboreal T's. :2thumb: looking forward to seeing em :mf_dribble:


----------



## atum (Jun 1, 2009)

I would post pics of my cambridgei but I hardly ever see her. Hoep she's still in there. :whistling2:


----------



## Danhalen (Jun 6, 2008)




----------



## Danhalen (Jun 6, 2008)




----------



## Dan99 (Aug 5, 2009)

Great Pics Kyles and Dan. Dan a quick question I know that pokie substrate is not supposed to be to damp but how do you keep humidity up??


----------



## Danhalen (Jun 6, 2008)

Dan99 said:


> Great Pics Kyles and Dan. Dan a quick question I know that pokie substrate is not supposed to be to damp but how do you keep humidity up??


I don't - Pokies don't need particularly high humidity levels. I usually spray them slightly once or twice a week, or provide a water dish. That's it, unless I'm conditioning for breeding.


----------



## Elaine R (Feb 2, 2008)

a few of mine


----------



## Kyle T's (Oct 8, 2009)

I use Moss and a open water dish to keep the humidity at a suitable level, Very very nice pics Dan, I am jealous on how many stunning T's u have :mf_dribble:.


----------



## Dan99 (Aug 5, 2009)

Danhalen said:


> I don't - Pokies don't need particularly high humidity levels. I usually spray them slightly once or twice a week, or provide a water dish. That's it, unless I'm conditioning for breeding.


Ok, Thanks.


----------



## Elaine R (Feb 2, 2008)




----------



## Danhalen (Jun 6, 2008)

Kyle T's said:


> I use Moss and a open water dish to keep the humidity at a suitable level, Very very nice pics Dan, I am jealous on how many stunning T's u *have* :mf_dribble:.


"Had" I'm afraid  Many had to be sold for certain reasons, and other's I lost to old age/illness. Only have a small few left now, but I hope to rebuild in the new year.


----------



## Kyle T's (Oct 8, 2009)

:mf_dribble:stunning T's Elaine


----------



## Elaine R (Feb 2, 2008)

Ta muchly  Them's just a few of my gorgeous babies.


----------



## MissyBats (Nov 11, 2009)

I love teh 2nd pic in Elaine´s first set! lol how sweet!
x


----------



## Kyle T's (Oct 8, 2009)

Danhalen said:


> "Had" I'm afraid  Many had to be sold for certain reasons, and other's I lost to old age/illness. Only have a small few left now, but I hope to rebuild in the new year.


oh yeah mg: forgive me i forgot about ur ill T's


----------



## blades (Feb 11, 2008)

great pics all of you :notworthy: deff gunna have to invest in a pokie me thinks


----------



## Elaine R (Feb 2, 2008)

MissyBats said:


> I love teh 2nd pic in Elaine´s first set! lol how sweet!
> x


Thanks hun  Thats one of my MM's that I grew on from a 1cm sling. He had just come back from breeding loan. He has also mated 3 females here as well as numerous other versi's elsewhere lol. :2thumb:


----------



## george dobson (May 20, 2009)

got more but need to put them on photobucket


----------



## george dobson (May 20, 2009)

just done this pic of my p.miranda, shes a beast, 7"-8", not the greatest picture, she was on my wall in the pitch black


----------



## Kyle T's (Oct 8, 2009)

Nice pics George, how r u mate? not spoke to u in awhile :lol2:


----------



## george dobson (May 20, 2009)

Kyle T's said:


> Nice pics George, how r u mate? not spoke to u in awhile :lol2:


thanks

yeah im good thanks, you ?


----------



## Kyle T's (Oct 8, 2009)

george dobson said:


> yeah im good thanks, you ?


yeah im not bad thanks


----------



## george dobson (May 20, 2009)

Kyle T's said:


> yeah im not bad thanks


good good, nice looking formosa aswell


----------



## sage999 (Sep 21, 2008)

These are some fairly outdated pics,

Juvi P cambridgei:










AF A avicularia:










AF A metallica:










One of my P striata slings










One of my P rufilata slings. These are now far bigger.


----------



## shelby (Oct 11, 2005)

hi stunning spiders everyone can i ask elaine whats the name of the first t in your pics its stunning love the colour sorry i'm a newbie and still learning.


----------



## Kizzu (Nov 10, 2009)

shelby said:


> hi stunning spiders everyone can i ask elaine whats the name of the first t in your pics its stunning love the colour sorry i'm a newbie and still learning.


Pretty sure it's A.Versicolor.


----------



## Elaine R (Feb 2, 2008)

shelby said:


> hi stunning spiders everyone can i ask elaine whats the name of the first t in your pics its stunning love the colour sorry i'm a newbie and still learning.


She is an adult female _Avicularia versicolor__. _Gorgeous girl that she is and has been mated with my male here too. Fingers crossed it goes well.


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

P. fasciata









P. subfusca









P. pederseni









P. formosa


----------



## shelby (Oct 11, 2005)

she is stunning they have these in our local rep shop spiderlings what are they like to keep.at the mo i only have a northern gold and a brazilian black on order but would really like an aborial too would you say these are a good choice.


----------



## Kyle T's (Oct 8, 2009)

garlicpickle said:


> P. fasciata
> image
> 
> P. subfusca
> ...


:mf_dribble: lovely pokies i specially love ur subfusca, they are 1 of my faves.


----------



## andyh75 (Nov 16, 2008)




----------



## andyh75 (Nov 16, 2008)




----------



## andyh75 (Nov 16, 2008)




----------



## andyh75 (Nov 16, 2008)




----------



## andyh75 (Nov 16, 2008)




----------



## andyh75 (Nov 16, 2008)




----------



## andyh75 (Nov 16, 2008)




----------



## andyh75 (Nov 16, 2008)




----------



## andyh75 (Nov 16, 2008)




----------



## andyh75 (Nov 16, 2008)




----------



## andyh75 (Nov 16, 2008)




----------



## andyh75 (Nov 16, 2008)




----------



## andyh75 (Nov 16, 2008)




----------



## andyh75 (Nov 16, 2008)




----------



## andyh75 (Nov 16, 2008)




----------



## andyh75 (Nov 16, 2008)




----------



## andyh75 (Nov 16, 2008)




----------



## andyh75 (Nov 16, 2008)




----------



## trivallica (Mar 11, 2009)

Here are my three arboreal tarantulas 

Enjoy 

Jason : victory:
xx


Sub Adult P.Regalis (Indian Ornamental) Female










Juvi P.Metallica (Gooty Sapphire Ornamental) Female



















Spiderling A.Versicolor (Martinique Pink Toe) Unsexed


----------



## andyh75 (Nov 16, 2008)




----------



## Kyle T's (Oct 8, 2009)

trivallica said:


> Here are my three arboreal tarantulas
> 
> Enjoy
> 
> ...


nice metallica how much that set u bk ? :mf_dribble:


----------



## Elaine R (Feb 2, 2008)

shelby said:


> she is stunning they have these in our local rep shop spiderlings what are they like to keep.at the mo i only have a northern gold and a brazilian black on order but would really like an aborial too would you say these are a good choice.


Thanks 

A. versi's are an excellent choice for a first arboreal. So long as you can get a good balance of high humidity with good ventilation you cant really go wrong. They were my very first arboreals and I still have 4 of the original 4 here.


----------



## trivallica (Mar 11, 2009)

Kyle - well i got her as a unsexed juvi off the t store forum for €110 but its turn out to be a female so i was pretty lucky 

And Elaine - totally agree a.versi was my first arboreal and one of my favs  so cool. Lovely and blue  and the adult colour is stunning 

Jason : victory:


----------



## ReptileJord (Nov 14, 2009)

Awesome snakes: victory:


----------



## Dan99 (Aug 5, 2009)

ReptileJord said:


> Awesome snakes: victory:


Awsome Spiders dont you mean mate LOL


----------



## Poxicator (Nov 14, 2007)

I should get some more but here goes:

P. subfusca









P. rufilata M

























P. regalis

















P. ornata slings & juvenile

















A. versicolor sling, juve & AF

























A. diversipes/fasciculata









A. metallica MM


----------



## Poxicator (Nov 14, 2007)

P. cambridgei AF

















L. violaceopes as sub-Adult & AF

















L. violaceopes AF


----------



## Kyle T's (Oct 8, 2009)

:mf_dribble:beautiful T's mate


----------



## Dan99 (Aug 5, 2009)

Poxicator said:


> P. cambridgei AF
> image
> image
> 
> ...





Poxicator said:


> I should get some more but here goes:
> 
> P. subfusca
> image
> ...


 Nice pictures pete. My favorite is your AF Violaceopes!!


----------

